# Model Car Windows



## amweaver47 (May 16, 2010)

Alright, so this may be a stupid question, but when you have single windshields or quarter windows, is there a trick so you don't have any glue revealing?

And also does anyone use watered-down black paint on their grilles or wheels, because I find that it leaves a cool finish.
Thanks


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

With windows I use a product called Formula 560 canopy glue. It is a thicker version of Elmers white glue but the bond is very strong and it dries clear, however if you find you get some on your kit while applying the windows simply wipe it away with a warm damp cloth.

The watered down black is what they call a wash(either blacks or grays). Most everyone here does use it. You are correct in the effect it gives if applied correctly.

Chris


----------



## amweaver47 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice chris. By the looks of the models on these forums, I'll take as much advise as I can get!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I use liquid cement. I try and keep pressure on the glass and touch a little into the corners with a small paint brush as opposed to the brush that comes in the bottle. Make sure you remove the paint from your glueing surfaces first though.


----------



## amweaver47 (May 16, 2010)

I'm fairly new in this game and really appreciate the advice. Hopefully I will have a model "worthy" to post pictures of soon. I'm working on a 70 boss 429 and it should be finished early this week.

Thanks,
Austin


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

It only takes a little glue.


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Another option is watch crystal cement. It also dries clear and very fast, and forms a very strong bond.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you dip the clear parts in Future, they won't fog if you fix them with CA glue. Usually there is ample gluing area on the middle/roof area of the clear window piece and you can fix it in place with the glue well away from the edges.

I will also tape the window in place from the inside, and just apply some Testors Clear Parts Cement/Gators Grip Glue/Micro Crystal Clear, etc. around the edge. Those are water based, clear drying, acrylic glues. You can apply them with a brush and thin with a touch of water.


----------

